# St Luke’s Hospital – Huddersfield – September 2012



## The Lone Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

*St Luke’s Hospital – Huddersfield – September 2012*







*History*

St Luke’s started a shutdown process in 2007 and finally closed fully to the public on the 22nd of December 2010. Mainly providing Neuro rehabilitation care, associated Occupational therapy, post cardiac disease rehabilitation, a renal unit and seemingly unending out wards. 

Based in and around the buildings of a former workhouse, the site is stepped over quite steep level changes. A three storey cruciform of 200m long glazed corridors serve and link the 1960’s blocks to the surrounding Victorian conversions. 






*My Visit*

I had wanted to visit St Luke’s Hospital since reading a report in 2011; however after hearing how trashed it had become I didn’t think it was worth the effort. A recently report and had some reasonable images which made me think of having a look myself.

Back home from my 17 day stint on the offshore prison I was keen to get out and explore and have a well earned beer or 2; the downside was I’d knackered my ankle while at work so didn’t want anything too taxing.

Luck was on my side, beer in the fridge when I got home and after a quick chat with a well known 28dl cripple we met up the next day for a hobble around the hospital.

I knew the place had been trashed, and Ojay had visited it previously; but it’s more trashed than we could have imagined. It looked as if a bomb had gone off; even things which were screwed down had been nicked.

Undeterred we continued with the hobble, it seemed fairly apt, 2 trashed explorers who have seen better days in a trashed hospital which had seen better days!






As we started our wobble we came across the first serious obstacle of the day, these strategically placed things had beaten the dalek’s! 









We managed to battle our way up them to the upper floor of the wards.






While messing around my tripod even developed an ailment which resulted in my camera smashing into the floor; thankfully no major damage which a bit of superglue wouldn’t sort out!






After all that exertion and excitement we needed a sit down.






Ojay was happy, he had located a source of fresh! No sewers, but the next best thing. Should I be worried about someone who goes around sniffing toilet seats?






Room service was terrible, this bath must be one of the few objects at St Luke’s to remain intact.






I can’t see the point of sniffing toilet seats; this however was a different matter!






After much hobbling through trashed rooms, corridors and roofs we ended up at the multi-faith Chapel.






Even the stained glass windows had been smashed, must have been a nice feature once upon a time.






We knew a trip to the hospital would pay off; so after a trip to the pharmacy, psychiatric department we finally found the physio room for some well needed treatment.






Ojay had to check first that he didn’t have an implanted drug pump!






We had had enough fun in the newer section of the hospital, so decided to make a quick hobble to the older buildings the main objective being the large central tower. Retracing our limps through the many corridors to try and remember how we had got in?






Still trying to find our way out or a direct way to the older section of the hospital we passed through this reception area.






Glad we passed through this as it led to what was the canteen area, again this was an impressive room in its time; but now sadly trashed.






After much hobbling, limping and cursing we made it into the old part of the hospital, what a letdown this was. All the rooms were the same; they had been refurnished at some point so all interesting features had gone, on-top of that the metal thieves had trashed everything else lifting floorboards to remove the copper wire. As for the central tower, we failed to even find a way up, roof spaces were visited but alas they were all dead ends. It was such a disappointment that I only took the one image.






After a comedy hobble trying to remember how we got in here we managed to finally get back out and left without any other incidents.

Possibly the worst place I have been and posted a repot on, and I’ve been in some shitty places, all in all it didn’t live up to the slight expectations I had, but we did have fun 

Cheers

TLR


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 10, 2012)

A fun explore is always a good explore , haha nice pics .


----------



## krela (Sep 10, 2012)

Brilliant! Thank you for the laughs.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Sep 10, 2012)

nice this was our 5th stop yesterday but we got up there and decided to call it a day!

looks like you had fun!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Enjoyed that good laugh thanks.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice post guys looks like a good one


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 16, 2012)

Fantastic! Looks like you had a hoot! The place doesnt look that great but your comical write up and pics have made a great report and given me a laugh, thanks


----------



## sonyes (Sep 16, 2012)

Excellent report and the place looks a good old mooch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 16, 2012)

good report looks like an awesome place.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Brilliant report. The place don't look clever but the laughs were classic. Cheers for posting.


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Sep 16, 2012)

Cheers all; it was more a fun day out rather than an epic explore


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 17, 2012)

nice work lads


----------

